
Orson Welles’ ‘Voodoo’ Macbeth - mr_golyadkin
https://dangerousminds.net/comments/orson_welles_voodoo_macbeth_on_film
======
lisper
I had the opportunity to attend a real voodoo ceremony in Togo (West Africa) a
few years ago. It was a very interesting experience, and very hard to
describe. You can find videos of them on Youtube. It consisted of a mixture of
dancing, which at times got extremely energetic almost to the point of
violence (blood was spilled), and weird magic tricks. For example, at one
point the shaman buried a bag of broken glass in the ground which later was
dug up again and had turned into a bag full of coins. It went on for a very
long time. Despite the fact that there were was a substantial audience of
Western tourists watching, it didn't feel like a performance. The participants
were not focused on the audience at all. On a number of occasions, some of the
dancers nearly collided with some audience members.

If you ever get an opportunity to see an authentic non-touristified voodoo
ceremony, I recommend it. I've never seen anything remotely like it before or
since.

